# LEVEL UP COLLECTION PDF SALE - $24.95



## EN Publishing (Nov 25, 2022)

Adventurers! The Bundle of Holding is doing a great discounted bundle for  _Level Up Advanced 5E._. 

_Level Up_ is a complete, independent rules set backwards-compatible with _Dungeons & Dragons_ Fifth Edition. For those who like 5E but want an extra layer of crunch, _Level Up_ enhances the game with deeper, more flexible options: diverse heritages, a reworked ranger class, a new warlord class, martial maneuvers, strongholds, a complete exploration system, thematic journey rules, new combat conditions, distinctive weapons and armor, crafting of magic items, monster templates, and improved Challenge Ratings for adversaries. And more!

*Nearly $100 of content for just $24.95! Available for the next 10 days.

Check the bundle out here!*


----------

